# ATITool and PCI Express



## newm (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi,

Has anybody been able to get the ATITool working with a PCI Express card?  I have an X800 XT and when I try to find the max core it gets to around 553 and hangs the machine.

Is there a PCI Express patch that I need to apply?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 14, 2004)

no the problem is present with all x800 cards, on agp too, the artifact detection isnt working as good as it should


----------



## newm (Sep 14, 2004)

do you expect this to be fixed in a future version?


----------



## foreignkid (Sep 14, 2004)

newm said:
			
		

> do you expect this to be fixed in a future version?


I would assume so... (doesnt make sense not to).


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 14, 2004)

the problem is finding rendering code that generates as many artifacts as possible as early as possible (oc wise) and does not crash the card


----------

